# Mail : impossible de vérifier nom d'un compte chez Free



## kdance (25 Août 2016)

Bonjour,
Ayant changé de FAI, j'essaye en vain de créer un compte de messagerie dans Mail. En effet, lors du lancement de Mail->Préférences->Comptes et en cliquant sur + (ajouter un compte) je reçois le message suivant :
"impossible de vérifier le nom ou le mot de passe du compte".

Or, sur le site de FREE, puisqu'il s'agit de ce dernier, j'ai bel et bien mon compte de créé sur Webmail

Merci pour les réponses


----------



## corinned (25 Août 2016)

essaie de te te connecter sur ton compte free https://subscribe.free.fr/login/ avec tes identifiant mail free , ensuite il faut que tu actives la gestion du SMTP authentifié .


----------



## kdance (25 Août 2016)

C'est fait mais rien n'y change


----------



## corinned (25 Août 2016)

Etonnant , pour moi cela avait fonctionné .


----------



## kdance (25 Août 2016)

Je viens de le refaire et là, mystère, cela a fonctionné. 
Encore merci


----------



## corinned (25 Août 2016)

De rien , contente de rendre service .


----------

